# If you want to fall off your ass laughing hahah



## AlternateEgo (Apr 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;AOI2QZ0Bp2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOI2QZ0Bp2w[/video]
[video=vimeo;22634520]http://vimeo.com/22634520[/video]


----------



## Irollfatties (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, in for the flame and the laughs


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 19, 2011)

haha lol yeahp I be blowed making this shit for yall


----------



## djruiner (Apr 19, 2011)

so now your starting multiple threads spamming your shitty rap....why hasnt this kid been banned yet?...if not for the shitty rap then for being 14


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah already really annoying, and i didnt even crack a smile. grow up kiddo


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 19, 2011)

lol I am 18 dont judge me feb 10th 93 bitchess sorry you hate it


----------



## djruiner (Apr 19, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> lol I am 18 dont judge me feb 10th 93 bitchess sorry you hate it


anyone can post a date and claim to be 18..but if your 18 your the smallest..skinniest..untalented justin beiber looking 18 year old ive ever seen...do me a favor...act like the lame white boy you are..stop rapping and annoying your parents in the room next to you...thats not me being a "hater" just trying to knock a little truth and honesty into that tiny little head of yours


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 19, 2011)

okay if your not a hater why is everyone else likey but you.... dont even answer that please I dont want to look like a troll I made this stuff to entertain yall while your high not adverstise sheeeeesh, when is the last time you made a video to make others smile??? DONT ANSWER THAT EITHER... I aint no troll


----------



## djruiner (Apr 19, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> okay if your not a hater why is everyone else likey but you.... dont even answer that please I dont want to look like a troll I made this stuff to entertain yall while your high not adverstise sheeeeesh, when is the last time you made a video to make others smile??? DONT ANSWER THAT EITHER... I aint no troll


i have yet to see anyone that likes what your doing...and seeing that you have started more then one thread posting your videos that have nothing to do with anything about marijuana or its community...yes you are a troll...this is a site for ADULTS that grow/use marijuana for its medical purposes...take your videos to youtube and make people smile (laugh at you) there. you are not here for the site...just to push your nonsense onto anyone that will listen


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;xeixuULe7Nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeixuULe7Nk[/video]


----------



## thedoc08 (Apr 19, 2011)

Come on guys, stop hating on his quality music.


----------



## djruiner (Apr 19, 2011)

thedoc08 said:


> Come on guys, stop hating on his quality music.


----------



## thedoc08 (Apr 19, 2011)

You caught me.


----------



## djruiner (Apr 19, 2011)

thedoc08 said:


> You caught me.


do i get a prize?


----------



## Irollfatties (Apr 19, 2011)

cory, youre falling way too hard with every video added

edit: member since 2007 and you're just now 18?


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 19, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> [video=youtube;AOI2QZ0Bp2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOI2QZ0Bp2w[/video]
> [video=vimeo;22634520]http://vimeo.com/22634520[/video]


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 20, 2011)

yall must have no sense of humor SHIT IS FUNNY AND CREATED FOR YOUUUUUUU NOT ME , I AM A NICE GUY WHO MAKES ENTERTAINMENT YOUR A MEAN HATER CAS YOU HAVE NO SKILLS , what is wrong with people haha whatever I know everyone I show this bawls out laughing infront of me


----------



## herbavor (Apr 20, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> [video=youtube;xeixuULe7Nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeixuULe7Nk[/video]


were are you?! is this dress up in your mothers room??


----------



## thedoc08 (Apr 20, 2011)

He's definitely one of them there gays.


----------



## herbavor (Apr 20, 2011)

u have a good camera presence. but i dont find it funny, acting flamboyantly homosexual.


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 20, 2011)

well thats you hahaha , DONT BE MAD I AM ENTERTAINING WHILE YOUR BORING AND FAT WITH JELLYROLLS A CHODE AND DILDO IN YOUR MOUTH.................... anyway DOnt even reply if you dont like WTF idiotssss


----------



## herbavor (Apr 20, 2011)

man im giving you advice.. get your material in check.. you could be the next dave chappelle homie!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 20, 2011)

im not hating this shit is just corny. 
You might need some new friends because if they were your true friends they wouldnt even let you upload this ish to the internet lol 
id still smoke with you if i was in your city tho
just as long as you dont try and crack any ''jokes''


----------



## djruiner (Apr 20, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> well thats you hahaha , DONT BE MAD I AM ENTERTAINING WHILE YOUR BORING AND FAT WITH JELLYROLLS A CHODE AND DILDO IN YOUR MOUTH.................... anyway DOnt even reply if you dont like WTF idiotssss


no...thats everybody...no one is entertained by your videos...and by your last comment its obvious your underage...please take all this to youtube and off our site...your eating up bandwidth with this dribble that obviously no one here is entertained by.maybe your 14 year old hairless high pitched voice friends think its funny....we dont


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 20, 2011)

okay man some of you giving me advice I APPRECAITE IT, others hating its your opinion, your opinion never mattered to me or else I wouldn't make these videos to entertaine you, anyways I cant wait to see my dad and grandparents reaction they are going to think this ish is real lol


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 20, 2011)

NEw comedy form me for yall [video=youtube;Wb4O0hv3ty4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb4O0hv3ty4[/video]


----------



## smokey green (Apr 20, 2011)

I did laugh at the part on if i wer a girl where you sang (I would put stuff in my lips to make them fat)...lmao...
If this is you and your 18, you've been a member here since 07, That would have made you 14 or 15.....scary.....


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah bro been burning since 11 , there are so many people on here who aint 18 though its crazy, the same kids who ask you how to roll a J


----------



## see4 (Apr 20, 2011)

This OP & thread Fails. It fails bad.

You do realize you have to be at least 18 to be on this forum, dont you?

Would you look at that? I mean just look at it. Just look at it.


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Apr 20, 2011)

Lame videos are lame


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 20, 2011)

i am 18 just cas i don't look it doesn't mean i ain't, people always say don't judge a book by its cover then they go and judge someone else haha


----------



## see4 (Apr 20, 2011)

I always say you should judge a book by its cover, it's called, "A first impression" -- and unfortunately for you, your first impression failed.


----------



## incognegro999 (Apr 20, 2011)

This is like a terrible rip off to that lil kid in dancing in the apple store. You might get a better reaction if you do these same videos in the apple store. At least then we get to laugh at all the people in the background. something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWqc7sNPH5U&feature=related


----------



## puffenuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Really, really, truly terrible videos you made there kid! god awful freestyling and singing skills. Would've been better if you actually tried a little harder to come up with lyrics that actually work. Appreciate you trying to entertain our stoner selfs, unfortunately your delivery and executions are lacking quality and substance. Just not the kind of humor normal people over the age of 15 find funny. Wrong place to post buddy but not bad ideas for short youtube clips, just put more pride in your production kid


----------



## StonedPony (Apr 20, 2011)

I tried to watch em...really I did.................you suck..........and your white.......................no emiem by any means.....................and I hate emiem...


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 20, 2011)

okay gimme 2 days ill be better than eminem, practice.. practise practice these vids are two days old that is ALOT of time ago


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;YhfBlbVK58g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhfBlbVK58g[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2011)

i gotta admit.. i thought that the black magic marker black face was kinda sorta humerous.. other then that, not so much.. i've never seen a white boy painted in sharpies calling himself black.. you saying your black than turning over your arms to see the magic marker, i kinda chuckled.. not laughed, but i thought it was original atleast.. and i didn't think that your flow was horrible to be honest.. the singing on the other hand, not so good..


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 20, 2011)

well the singing isnt supposed to be good, if it was too perfect it wouldn't be funny , Catch my drift?? either way I couldn't sing good no matter how I try but all these videos are just off the top of my head.....


----------



## Gadaffiduck (Apr 20, 2011)

Listen to your elders.



StonedPony said:


> I tried to watch em...really I did.................you suck..........and your white.......................no emiem by any means.....................and I hate emiem...


and your voice is fucking annoying. I made it 13 seconds in the first video.


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Apr 21, 2011)

This reminds me of something Howard Stern used to say on his show back when he was on "normal" radio:
*"LOVE ME, DADDY!"
*Ugh.*
*


----------



## StonedPony (Apr 21, 2011)

I forgotten about that........yea........hahahah


----------



## canuckgrow (Apr 21, 2011)

And now for one of our future leaders ladies and gentleman please give a big round of applause for cory the most annoying youngster on the planet.

Scariest part is the amount of time and effort put into showing the world your skills in annoyance.


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 21, 2011)

time and effort lol these are all off the top of my head thanks for your 100+ views a day guys


----------



## LaKapitone (Apr 21, 2011)

Actually judging a book by it's cover came in extremely handy. While most of you said you only watched a little bit of the video, I didn't watch any of it! I simply looked at the screen shot, saw what appeared to be a homosexual 14-year old American boy, & judged not to watch. Then, I see the rave, or not so rave reviews & realize my judgment was justified, because the videos in fact did suck, from what I hear, they sucked more then a homosexual 14-year old American boy... that's a lot -- you would know...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 21, 2011)

Dude you SUCK! you have 0 talent, and your about as funny as sand in my shorts.
You shoulda stayed in school you wouldn't be living at home with Mom.


----------



## see4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow we all know how to massage a man's ego don't we? This poor kid is liable to hang himself. If you do kid, can I have your camcorder?


----------



## StonedPony (Apr 21, 2011)

LaKapitone said:


> Actually judging a book by it's cover came in extremely handy. While most of you said you only watched a little bit of the video, I didn't watch any of it! I simply looked at the screen shot, saw what appeared to be a homosexual 14-year old American boy, & judged not to watch. Then, I see the rave, or not so rave reviews & realize my judgment was justified, because the videos in fact did suck, from what I hear, they sucked more then a homosexual 14-year old American boy... that's a lot -- you would know...


\

BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAH homo 14 sucked hahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## LaKapitone (Apr 21, 2011)

Damnit see4 I didn't even think to grab dibs on the camera in the case of a suicidal attempt/completion on his part... an I actually take film classes lol.


----------



## SkunkaDunk (Apr 21, 2011)

Dude! You're too late, you missed the hottest "chicks" thread. No offense ladies...

P.S. you suck


----------



## IregAt420 (Apr 22, 2011)

I hate my generation. 

Seriously dude? This is why I get bad looks just for being a 20 year old kid. Stereotypes are becoming reality...

This is how you want to be remembered?

_"hey grandkids, watch these videos i made when i was '18'_


----------



## Snow Crash (Apr 22, 2011)

lol...
Videos from my generation are mostly just us cruising shopping carts at dangerously high speeds down hills into bushes.

Every age has their own "Jackasses."


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah i am going to show my grandkids this they are going to pop boners and stick em in my mouth as I do haha fuck yall, haha are all yall males sitting at home on a weed site cas you have no bud lol. sucks to be yall while im getting 140 dolla halfs of danky and burning your on here hating , hahaha


----------



## djruiner (Apr 23, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> yeah i am going to show my grandkids this they are going to pop boners and stick em in my mouth as I do haha fuck yall, haha are all yall males sitting at home on a weed site cas you have no bud lol. sucks to be yall while im getting 140 dolla halfs of danky and burning your on here hating , hahaha


no..im on this site because i grow marijuana...then reason the site is even here...i bet the only thing your growing is your very first hair on your nuts...so go ahead and keep paying for your "dank" and ill keep smoking my own for free...but the first sentence of your last statement i totally believe.


----------



## grow plenty (Apr 23, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> [video=youtube;YhfBlbVK58g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhfBlbVK58g[/video]


lol, i bet every queer on this site is mentally fucking your homo ass...oh, and youre a disgrace to your race!!!


----------



## IregAt420 (Apr 23, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> yeah i am going to show my grandkids this they are going to pop boners and stick em in my mouth as I do haha fuck yall, haha are all yall males sitting at home on a weed site cas you have no bud lol. sucks to be yall while im getting 140 dolla halfs of danky and burning your on here hating , hahaha


Your boring me.



I was actually hoping for something intelligent...


----------



## see4 (Apr 23, 2011)

Bartle dew taco?


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 23, 2011)

StonedPony said:


> .and I hate emiem...


What's wrong with M & M's?

I like M & M's.


----------



## see4 (Apr 23, 2011)

Rj41 said:


> What's wrong with M & M's?
> 
> I like M & M's.


You from Malt Lickey?


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 23, 2011)

see4 said:


> You from Malt Lickey?


No, just north of there in Assloss.


edit: Umhumm, I really live there, I'm not making it up. Just ask my neighbors in Tittisee, Ballplay, and Cockintake.


----------



## see4 (Apr 23, 2011)

Rj41 said:


> No, just north of there in Assloss.


Would you look at that. Just have a look at it. I mean just look at that.


----------



## herbavor (Apr 24, 2011)

i take my earlier comment back.. you ARE shit.

you smoked to much as a kid and your now just a little retarded..


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 24, 2011)

What's wrong with smoking too much?

I smoke too much.

Mmmmmmmmmm, M&M's...


----------



## Benassi (Apr 24, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> yeah i am going to show my grandkids this they are going to pop boners and stick em in my mouth as I do haha fuck yall, haha are all yall males sitting at home on a weed site cas you have no bud lol. sucks to be yall while im getting 140 dolla halfs of danky and burning your on here hating , hahaha


So you're cool because you slang dubs and re up with wimpy ass half Oz bags every few weeks? Sound like every 16 year old in SoCal... Go get that hustle tony montana you're really doing work on the streets 

Fuckin' A... One dumb ass white piece of shit kid gets fronted a half and thinks he's 50 Cent, drug dealer turned rapper.

Oh, and you don't have fucking haters moron... People just don't like you. 

Obvious troll is fucking obvious.


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 24, 2011)

Benassi said:


> So you're cool because you slang dubs


Volkswagens are cool.

I like Volkswagens.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> yeah i am going to show my grandkids this they are going to pop boners and stick em in my mouth as I do haha fuck yall, haha are all yall males sitting at home on a weed site cas you have no bud lol. sucks to be yall while im getting 140 dolla halfs of danky and burning your on here hating , hahaha


God your a 14 year old troll/child molester.
PS...I get $15 pounds asshat


----------

